# do ure piranhas eat goldfish ?????



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i have a theory my piranhas always seem to go straight for the brown ones instead of the gold ones and i thought my p's were just retarded so today a friend of mine asked em to bring him over some feeders so i brought over 4 goldfish well when the first one went in the tank (a gold one) the p's completely ignored it so i started to tell my friend about my theory that p's prefer brown ones we threw a brown one in and the results were instant they ate him in 2 bites and the gold one is still just swimming around theres been a gold goldfish swimming around my tank for at least 4 days and all they do is nip him although he has no tail anymore today i put in the last of the minnows i had and within seconds one of my quarter sized guys made his first kill and the 1 1/2 inchers were right after them and yet i still have this goldfish swimming around

so i'm thinking that either the p's dont see goldfish as a recognizable food source, that the color makes them believe it may be another p, or that the gold ones taste like sh*t


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I cant even get the golfish out of the net fast enough for my geryi before they are already hitting the top of the water ......
Personnally my fish dont care what color they are they just want them, and thats when I give them to them ......
I really try to not feed them feeders because of the risks they come with ..


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

lol you know what, you bringing that up makes me think coz when i buy feeders they ussually eat any colored feeder but for some reason its been like a week and 4 gold feeders are still swimmin around but i dunno i guess some P's prefer their gold fish dark as to how we like our steaks a certain way hehehehe


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I cant even get the golfish out of the net fast enough for my geryi before they are already hitting the top of the water ......
> Personnally my fish dont care what color they are they just want them, and thats when I give them to them ......
> I really try to not feed them feeders because of the risks they come with ..


 just as a side note i only buy my feeders from clean tanks and they are housed in a seperate tank for a few ddays and not dumped into the tank on mass


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

00nothing said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I cant even get the golfish out of the net fast enough for my geryi before they are already hitting the top of the water ......
> ...


true true and if i do buy them I always quarentine them for a week or so myself sometimes longer


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Of all the feeders I put in the tank for my Ps to eat, almost always, that the last in the tank are the dark ones. Seems that they usually go for the more colorfull ones, and leave the dull ones for later. Kinda like wanting to eat a colorfull cake with iceing, compare to just a bare cake. But thats my fish.. each shoal i different than another.

_*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition*_


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I rarely if ever buy feeders cause they last about 2 mins (50 feeders) in my tank and it seems like a waste of money...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

kinda weird...but aren't P's supposed to be the vultures of the water? they eat sick and dying animals yet we cant feed sick fish to them.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

diddye said:


> kinda weird...but aren't P's supposed to be the vultures of the water? they eat sick and dying animals yet we cant feed sick fish to them.


 That dosent mean i have to feed my fish that


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > kinda weird...but aren't P's supposed to be the vultures of the water? they eat sick and dying animals yet we cant feed sick fish to them.
> ...


 Totally agree!!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

I really dont see the difference, if anybody thinks that they never ate meat from a sic animal, theyre crazy, U figure not 1 beef paty at McDicks, or any chicken burger or fish filet, or salmon platter, the fish couldn't have been a little sic b4 slaughtered 4 us 2 eat... im sure it happens all the time...

and we eat it, and it all taste good..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

true true and if i do buy them I always quarentine them for a week or so myself sometimes longer [/quote]
Ya I do the same :nod:


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

My little shits eat any kind of gold fish, they are pigs.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

quarantining and/or breeding your own feeders is always the safest way. i breed cons and guppies as appetizers for my spilo


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Mine actually preffer the gold one first or the white and red ones. I think my tank is to dark to see the darker ones.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mine get extremely vicious over the orange and white feeders. they go caveman vicious on the thing.

they seem a bit more...surprised?...of the gold feeders. today they scarfed a brownish grey one within 10 seconds of him going in. and earlier they had got a gold one..but it took a bit longer.

i too wonder if colour means a sh*t to a P?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Malice said:


> I really dont see the difference, if anybody thinks that they never ate meat from a sic animal, theyre crazy, U figure not 1 beef paty at McDicks, or any chicken burger or fish filet, or salmon platter, the fish couldn't have been a little sic b4 slaughtered 4 us 2 eat... im sure it happens all the time...
> 
> and we eat it, and it all taste good..
> [snapback]435970[/snapback]​


The difference is we can talk. If we eat somthing that makes us feel sick, then we go to the doctor or take meds. If our fish feel sick, we dont know unless they act different or show signs of it.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

My RBP does the same thing, But I would rather eat A Bright Bright yellow big gold fish, then A dark one, That is if I was A P


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

my reds couldent give 2 shits gold brown hell y not a purple one i quarntine them so i know that there not gonna infect my ps.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i dunno my ps usually all the goldfish no matter what color they are. but i have a friend who has ps and they dont eat the silver goldfish right away, it takes them a couple of days


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

my ps dont care what color it is they kill without discrimination


----------

